# stowe mountian trails???



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

*stowe mountian blue trails???*

I'm going up to Stowe soon and was wondering how difficult their blue trails are. I know your opinions are relatively subjective but i'm asking anyways. Which blue runs that they have are considered easier? Better yet, anyone been to camelback mountain in the poconos and compare their blues with stowe's? Anybody?? Thanks


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

jadis8 said:


> I'm going up to Stowe soon and was wondering how difficult their blue trails are. I know your opinions are relatively subjective but i'm asking anyways. Which blue runs that they have are considered easier? Better yet, anyone been to camelback mountain in the poconos and compare their blues with stowe's? Anybody?? Thanks


Steeper and Longer. Consider a Vermont Green=Camelback Blue. I took my gf to camelback last year and she was rocking blues on a rainslush day. Took her to Stowe and she was way intimidated by the blues. She did fine on the greens.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Just went to Stowe for the first time last month. I'm down in MD where most of the local slopes are 15-20 trails. A blue trail at Stowe would probably be considered a black at any of the places around here. The blues on Spruce Peak (there are two "mountains" at the resort, Spruce Peak and the main attraction Mt. Mansfield, separated by a parking lot with a gondola transfer) are considerably easier than the ones on Mansfield.


----------

